# Question



## stacym (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Could you answer a question for me please?

Do you think a Vizsla is suitable for a family as a first dog and why?

Stacy


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

It depends on the activity level of your family. V's are great family dogs, but they need a lot of exercise, and mental stimulation.

My girls get at least an hour, I try for two hours of vigorous exercise. I also have plenty of toys and things for them to do - I take hollowed out bones, put in peanut butter and treats and freeze and give it to them.

If your family is active, and you can commit to a walk every night, a V would be a great dog for a family.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

He's my first dog and I would say he would be no problem for an active family.


----------



## stacym (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for the quick replies

stacy


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If you can give them plenty of exercise, plenty of love, commit to training them properly, and let them become a member of the family. You'll have no problems.
Kids, frisbees, tennis balls and Vizsla's are a great combination.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with the last posts, take the plunge you won't regret it!!!! ;D


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

stacym, I too agree with the other posters. Just make sure you want your vizsla to be a full family member. Your v is going to want to go everywhere with you so you are going to be taking family vacations with your vizsla. Picking up your food to go sometimes instead of eating out. These dogs want, no need to be with you constantly. As long as you realize that in advance, you are picking a great dog for a new addition to your family. Check out Versatile Vizsla by Marion Coffman. Good book about the breed in general. Got mine from amazon.


----------

